# Preventative visit with problem



## bbernardin (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of any guidelines I can print out for my doctor regarding coding a problem visit with a preventative exam.  I have explained to him the proper way to do this, but he still needs more clarification.  Thank you!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 21, 2009)

The description of Preventive Services in CPT is very clear.  Page 29 of the 2009 Professional Edition.


----------



## rhondawinters (Jan 7, 2010)

*prevent visit with a problem*

If an abnormality is encountered or a preexisting condition is addressed in the process of performing a preventive medicine service and the problem/abnormality is significant enough to require additional work to perform the key components of a problem-oriented E/M service, then the appropriate E/M office outpatient visit may be reported.


----------



## denarh40 (Jun 9, 2010)

*prevent visit with a problem*

I don't believe it is very clear.  Based on the coders I have asked about this and information I have found, there seems to be variation in interpretation.  For a patient there for a prevent when several chronic problems are reviewed and are all stable with no changes in meds I can't seem to get a straight answer anywhere.  Does anyone know of any other sources besides the CPT definition of a prevent that helps clarify this?  

Thank you
Dena CPC


----------



## molivier (Jun 9, 2010)

Good article 


[URL="https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=14672"]
Good Thread about this subject


----------

